#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Will Sri Lanka go to the semi-final?

## Bhavya

In this crucial world cup battle of 2019, Sri Lanka must win all the upcoming matches to secure its place on the semi-final. Does Sri Lanka have the potential to win all the matches? will it go to the semi-final? Let's share your opinions in the comments.

----------

